# Epic film score appreciation thread



## Karl Hungus (Oct 12, 2008)

Listening to a lot of epic scores at the moment, so inspired by the epic final fantasy music thread on general music, I thought I'd start one here. I'm going to side-step the more obvious scores, like a lot of Morricone ones, and post a few less known ones to begin with.

Sunshine, this is just beautiful beyond words:


Total Recall, starts off recalling shades of the Conan theme, but once it starts into it, it's just an extremely powerful piece of music:


Once Upon A Time In America, not as famous as Morricone's bombastic western scores, but this was one gorgeous, subtle and powerful score:


Princess Mononoke, such an astounding piece of music this one, Joe Hisaishi remains one of my favourite composers, and this score is one of his finest, as epic and as beautiful as it gets:


Oldboy, not only one of my favourite films, but one of my favourite soundtracks as well. This is the piece that plays over the credits and nearly brings me to a tear at times, I love it:


----------



## sakeido (Oct 13, 2008)

An epic film score thread without this song? A rather glaring omission I'd say 



I'd also nominate about 75&#37; of all of Lord of the Rings' music


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Oct 13, 2008)

The music in this movie always made my spine tingle.


----------



## klutvott (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm. I say "The Rock". Amazing music.


----------



## forelander (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm confused about that Lord of the Rings song - was it originally in LOTR or Requiem for a Dream?

EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux_Aeterna_(Requiem_for_a_Dream)
Came from Requiem first.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 13, 2008)

Probably a little obscure, but I REALLY dig the soundtrack Neil Young did for the Jim Jarmusch film Dead Man (Johnny Depp, Crispin Glover, Billy Bob Thornton and Iggy fuckin' Pop!)

Gretsch + dirty filthy overdrive + shitloads of delay = unconditional win.


----------



## Zak1233 (Oct 13, 2008)

Spirited Away:
YouTube - Spirited Away Soundtrack: Main Theme


and the awesome "merry christmas mr.lawrence" by ryuichi sakamoto
YouTube - Forbidden Colors - Ryuichi Sakamoto (Solo Piano)


----------



## jymellis (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 13, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> Spirited Away:
> YouTube - Spirited Away Soundtrack: Main Theme
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and yes. I was going to post Forbidden Colours as well last night, but left it at 5 vids.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 13, 2008)

what about Solaris and Requiem for a Dream?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 13, 2008)

Gladiator, LOTR films, Jurassic Park, American Beauty 

Also, Taxi Driver, Psycho, and pretty much everything Bernard Hermann touched.


----------



## Zak1233 (Oct 13, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yes, and yes. I was going to post Forbidden Colours as well last night, but left it at 5 vids.



love forbidden colours  ryuichi sakamoto is just amasing, from his YMO days to his solo work, everything is superb


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 13, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Gladiator, LOTR films, Jurassic Park, American Beauty
> 
> Also, Taxi Driver, Psycho, and pretty much everything Bernard Hermann touched.



Mmm, you just reminded me... Watched this again 2 nights ago, gorgeous score, and a great film.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 15, 2008)

How about cartoons? I remember really liking the music in "The Land before Time", countless disney films, "Fantasia" (although more like a soundtrack)


----------



## shredzilla509 (Oct 15, 2008)

JesseTheMachine said:


> The music in this movie always made my spine tingle.






Yeah Last of The Mohicans has the most majestic sound track, I have that disk right next to my megadeth Anthologies. I jam that track in my Voltswagon Vanagon when I need to feel a little bit more epic.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 15, 2008)

Advent Children


----------



## Anthony (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to say, fuck yeah to the Total Recall score. Terribly underrated.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 17, 2008)

how has no one mentioned legend????? loved by the sun is hands down the best song in existance, followed by is your love strong enough.

gilmore owns on those

funny you made this thread. i have tons of disks of killer soundtrack songs.

many were already listed, but some i didnt see on here are notice were castaway, forest gump, ferris buler has some killer 80's tunes, legend again, i saw solaris earlier, but that gets another mention, conan of course, road to perdition was a fav also


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## gaunten (Oct 18, 2008)

pretty much every song from amelie from montmartre
old star wars 
the wall of course
I also like the soundtracks to pulp fiction and lock stock and two smoking barrells, no scores, but a damn good choice of music


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 19, 2008)

An even more glaring omission:


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 19, 2008)

Alexander Nevsky. Its a Russian film that was made during the second world war, and the music score was composed by Sergei Prokofiev. Its pretty blaring propaganda against the Germans, but its a truly fantastic film and soundtrack.


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 15, 2008)

Pan's Labyrinth


----------

